# NCAA Basketball Season 2013-2014



## Asuka (Nov 2, 2013)

Anybody interested in American College Basketball? 

Who will your picks be this year to enter the Final Four Tournament?

I'm a BIG Syracuse Orange fan (born and raised there!). They enter their first season in the ACC so that means they'll mop the floor with Duke and North Carolina (two teams that I hate with a passion).

Watching preseason tapes and analysis from CBSSports and ESPN, I think Syracuse, Louisville, Duke, and 'Bama will reach the Final Four.


----------



## hellbound (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not good enough at watching basketball to know who's going to make it.

I just know I'm hoping the Rams get as far as possible. VCU motherfuckers!


----------



## Asuka (Nov 3, 2013)

The problem is that the preseason polls are so incredibly biased that bandwagoners that live by them truly think that a number 1 seed like Kentucky (who only made the postseason NIT last year and were shit) will go all the way to the Final Four. Especially the Coaches Poll. It's always riddled with ACC punks without giving prominent teams (like Ohio State or Wichita State) a chance. I never trust 'em, you always need to read stats.


----------



## homerbeoulve (Nov 12, 2013)

I hope Univ. of Connecticut makes it!


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 12, 2013)

Go Huskies! 

NCAA basketball is a big fucking deal here, our higest paid public sector worker is Geno Auriemma (when people say WHY?!?!?!, I say because Jim Calhoun retired  ]P ). He's also got a winery and a few restaurants, one in Foxwoods, one at Moheagan Sun, and one near me in Storrs across from the campus. 
I enjoy our local calzone place and eat the Coach Jim Calzone. In Elementary school we be let out of class so we can watch Uconn play the big games in our cafeteria. It's like we view basketball the way the south views football.

its kinda the only thing we have for sports here


----------



## Pine Tar (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm just looking forward to the delicious tears of Jawhawk fans come March. They're like Tony Romo or Phillip Rivers. They'll put up big numbers when it doesn't matter, but they choke when the bright lights are on and millions of pairs of eyes are on them.


----------



## Asuka (Feb 2, 2014)

So how about that SU-Duke game?

Suck it Dukers.


----------

